# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Dfinition et utilit du UP !?

## tipoussin

Bonjour...que dois-je comprendre lorsque je lis *UP* dans un topic ? Merci  ::oops::

----------


## Caro-Line

Un Up sert  remonter un topic dans la liste des messages d'un Forum.

Par contre cela est formellement interdit sur les Forum de developpez.com par les Rgles :


> Si personne n'a rpondu  votre question, c'est qu'elle tait mal pose, pas assez prcise, pas dans le bon forum, mauvais titre ou que personne ne connat la rponse. Si vous voulez amliorer le taux de rponses sur ces forums, premirement prcisez mieux vos questions, et d'autre part passez du temps si vous le pouvez  rpondre aux questions des autres, c'est uniquement comme cela que ces forums marcheront mieux.
> 
> Si vous avez de nouvelles informations, ditez votre message ou postez un nouveau message. *Mais en aucun cas vous ne pouvez remonter votre message par un message inutile sans autre objet que remonter votre discussion ("Up").*


Lorsqu'un modrateur passe sur ce type de message il les supprime.

----------


## tipoussin

Merci pour ta rponse Caro-Line mais je suis dsole je n'est toujours pas saisi le sens de ce mot ! Pourquoi faire remonter un topic...!?

----------


## Jannus

> Pourquoi faire remonter un topic...!?


Pour passer avant les autres.
C'est bien pour cela que c'est interdit  :;):

----------


## tipoussin

J'ai tout compris !...

----------

